# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  A Video on Youtube to help have lucid dreams...

## Solarflare

I found a Binaural Beats soundtrack (Theta and Delta Waves) By Steven LaBerge That helps me become more aware in my dreams...

YouTube - Lucid Dreaming Induction With Theta & Delta Binaural Brainwaves

here it is

----------


## LostOnTrains

Awesome. Thanks! Listening to it now, will let you know if it works.

----------


## Solarflare

I had a dream where i questioned a lot more than i usually would so it should help  :tongue2: 

AND it's by Stephen LaBerge ^-^

----------


## LostOnTrains

Well, I dont think I had a lucid dream that night... but I cant be sure. I got a feeling like I got lucid for like a second, but couldnt really recall it. 
I will try it again tonight.

----------


## Solarflare

:tongue2:  I listen to it every night and now my dreams are becoming MUCH more vivid so i posted it  :tongue2:

----------


## LostOnTrains

Just wondering. Do you listen to it and watch the video, listen to it and concentrate on the sounds, or do you listen to it whilst doing something else, so you dont really concentrate on it?

----------


## Solarflare

I think you're supposed to focus on it...... but i just chat on DV or play littlebigplanet 2 while listening to it.... it still makes slightly more vivid dreams....... I'll have one day where i COMPLETLY focus on it and try to see better results  :tongue2: 

Sometimes I concentrate on the sounds...... cause there's a part where the sounds change and I'm like "WTF...... okay, okay I'm listening"

but i have yet to watch the vid

----------


## LostOnTrains

Well Ive listened to it twice now and not noticed any increaced dream vividness, or and lucidity. But i havent been sleeping right and I am not remembering my dreams as a result.
I was thinking about the sound... maybe it would be good to listen to it in the morning too, because sometimes I listen to a song in the morning and then I have it stuck in my head all day. i think that would happen if i listened to this too.

----------


## Solarflare

Yeah same here..... sometimes I end up mouthing the words O.o

THen i realize and I'm like WTF  :tongue2:

----------

